# Dental Cleaning



## dfe345

Hi,
I have moved back to France from the US and am used to getting a good "scrape" and dental cleaning every 3 months due to gum disease. I have been to two dentists here in France, one of which said that there was no point to teeth cleaning and the other gave a very cursory clean that took 3 minutes.
From internet research it seems that there is no career of "dental hygienist" in France, nor are any trainings subsidised.
Could anyone recommend a good dentist who practises preventative dental care? We are in the south of France, but we'd travel to get a good dental cleaning! It will be cheaper than flying back to the US 4 times a year!
Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges

You get dental cleanings 4 times a year? I thought the norm in the States was twice a year.

A few years back we had a forum member who had dentists in their family and who said that the sécu authorizes twice a year check-ups and cleaning for reimbursement. I went in once to my dentist here for a routine check up and cleaning and, while he was kind of puzzled, he did it and charged me the standard 27€ and everything went through CPAM no problem.

There is also my husband, who had heart surgery a couple of years ago. In his case, he was told to get semi-annual check-ups due to the tendency for various infections to enter the blood stream via your teeth and gums, and as far as I know, sécu covers that no problem.

I have heard of a few dentists in Paris who have a dental hygienist in the office, though I don't know on what "statut" they do that. Try a few more dentists and ask about a semi-annual check-up rather than a cleaning and see what they say.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berkinet

Bevdeforges said:


> You get dental cleanings 4 times a year? I thought the norm in the States was twice a year.


Some people build up plaque more quickly than others. Also, the OP noted he had gum disease. I believe the current US recommendation is for 2 or more cleanings per year. (Depending on your oral health and the amount of your dentist’s monthly payment on their Mercedes.)


----------



## SoleilCouchant

Yeah, the standard is every six months. But if you have an additional prob (like gum disease), I'm sure they'd up it. I think my mom has to go in more than just once every six months now, too (I forget why, though).


----------



## DejW

Interesting debate. 

One factor is that I believe only qualified dentists are allowed to poke around in your mouth in France, so hygienists don't get a look in, so to speak. I've seen dental assistants in France, but none who do anything other than pass things to the dentist.

US folks care about their teeth because a flashing smile is a part of their culture. Did you know that if you look at publicity photos of business men and politicians you can tell which are US and which are European? The US people are smiling, mouth open and showing well manicured teeth.

French people care more about their livers (crise de foie!) and the risk of the medical condition of "heavy legs" which is unknown outside France. Look at the publicity in the pharmacy and that will tell you a lot....and a flashy US style smile is not one of them.

PS As a dog lover I can tell you that most dogs only smile just before they bite your leg....could apply to politicians too?

Smile everyone.......DejW


----------



## dfe345

Does anyone have a recommendation to a reliable dental hygienist?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may need to find an English speaking dentist (one who publicly admits to speaking English). But otherwise I think you'll find that there isn't really a dental hygiene qualification here in France.

You may want to consult with a dentist and see what they recommend here for gum problems. It's one of the things in moving around internationally - different countries offer different treatments for the various conditions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## solost1992

Look on the sites MonDocteur or Doctolib and put in your city. There are many dentists and it will list if they speak English or not. It will also list what services they perform. The word for cleaning is "détartrage". The French cleaning is not as good as in the States, but if you go several times a year, it is sufficient. I had a wonderful Swedish dentist here in Paris that did cleaning better than in the States. Unfortunately she left Paris and I have never found a dentist comparable to her, and believe me I have looked for many years and still looking.


----------



## 1790260

Ah, an old topic. I've had a deal of recent dental experience. Finding a local dentist is hard enough in itself in some parts of France, finding one taking new patients harder still. Sign of the times sadly. The US rightly takes its dental health way for seriously than many other nations, but that's another subject.

Nope, no equivalent in France of the dental hygienist but a dentist will do a _détartrage_ (and I believed that's a covered cost) For dental work beyond that provided by your usual dentist, you will probably need a referral... from a dentist*.... but there's a hole in my bucket!!

*I've read you can get a doctor's referral but how true that is in practice, I don't know. And I suspect it's different again for emergency work, as there is provision for that. Fortunately, I've not needed that so have no experience.


----------



## Bevdeforges

appunti said:


> The US rightly takes its dental health way for seriously than many other nations, but that's another subject.


Sort of yes and no on that one. While recommendations on how often to visit your dentist differ between the US and France, the insurance coverage of dental care and treatment is probably somewhat better here in France. At least if you have a decent mutuelle.



> Nope, no equivalent in France of the dental hygienist but a dentist will do a _détartrage_ (and I believed that's a covered cost) For dental work beyond that provided by your usual dentist, you will probably need a referral... from a dentist*.... but there's a hole in my bucket!!


I've never needed a referral for dental treatment such as crowns, certain gum treatments, etc. Though the "trick" here is finding a dentist (actually most here are qualified as "dental surgeons" - "chirurgien dentiste") with an available appointment opening. Lately, however, there are more and more "centres dentaire" opening up, which may provide onsie twosie appointments for cases that are considered "urgente." This is a recent phenomenon - since the 2018 period when this thread was last active.


----------



## rynd2it

dfe345 said:


> We are in the south of France, but we'd travel to get a good dental cleaning!


Are you within travel distance to Limoges, if so pm me and I 'll give you the name of a good dentist who speaks perfect English. He also understands the 'American' way of dentistry, something I miss greatly


----------



## Befuddled

Sounds like a worthwhile offer.
I had a good dentist locally but she closed up shop to move to a city where she could get more customers. Being rural we are left with very little choice within sensible driving distance and none of those are taking on new clients. Little by little I'm losing teeth and having to give up certain foods that are too crunchy, etc. Of course if money was no object I would pop over to UK where good dentistry is available at a price.


----------



## rynd2it

Befuddled said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile offer.
> I had a good dentist locally but she closed up shop to move to a city where she could get more customers. Being rural we are left with very little choice within sensible driving distance and none of those are taking on new clients. Little by little I'm losing teeth and having to give up certain foods that are too crunchy, etc. Of course if money was no object I would pop over to UK where good dentistry is available at a price.


In my experience the UK dentists are no better than here in France unless you go private and even then not a patch on the US


----------



## LoriEleanor

rynd2it said:


> Are you within travel distance to Limoges, if so pm me and I 'll give you the name of a good dentist who speaks perfect English. He also understands the 'American' way of dentistry, something I miss greatly


I would very much like the name of your Dentist please.


----------



## 1790260

Befuddled said:


> Being rural we are left with very little choice within sensible driving distance and none of those are taking on new clients. Little by little I'm losing teeth and having to give up certain foods that are too crunchy, etc. Of course if money was no object I would pop over to UK where good dentistry is available at a price.


An all too familiar story. I was lucky, a new dentist moved into our area (the previous one having retired years previously) I'd read about the new guy (from Moldova) in the local paper and was on the phone to them pronto. I was lucky, he saw my gum disease (I was completely unaware) and referred me to a periodontist. Otherwise, I too would be slowly loosing teeth (and jaw bone)


----------



## 1790260

Bevdeforges said:


> Sort of yes and no on that one. While recommendations on how often to visit your dentist differ between the US and France, the insurance coverage of dental care and treatment is probably somewhat better here in France. At least if you have a decent mutuelle.


The US and health insurance is another subject again and, to be fair, one I've only been informed of via TV and film - and they tend not to paint too good a picture. What it's like in reality, I've no experience of.

What I meant was more awareness of and attitudes to dental health in the US. I think, generally speaking, the US has a greater awareness of dental health than other countries.


----------



## Befuddled

rynd2it said:


> In my experience the UK dentists are no better than here in France unless you go private and even then not a patch on the US


Which is what I said in my last sentence. "At a price"


----------



## rynd2it

LoriEleanor said:


> I would very much like the name of your Dentist please.


Sent you a PM


----------



## LoriEleanor

Thank you. I got the PM. I replied. Hopefully that worked as I am not familiar with the PM system on this site.


----------



## rynd2it

LoriEleanor said:


> Thank you. I got the PM. I replied. Hopefully that worked as I am not familiar with the PM system on this site.


It worked


----------



## SPGW

This reminds me that in the 90s US friends said they could tell who was European before anyone spoke, by their teeth. Sounds like this still holds true.


----------



## 1790260

Yep, teeth are source of jokes in both directions across the Atlantic.


----------



## rynd2it

appunti said:


> Yep, teeth are source of jokes in both directions across the Atlantic.


The toothbrush was invented in Arkansas, otherwise it would have been called a teethbrush 😆


----------



## LFBEUSTON

I'm in the process of seeing my dentist at the moment. I Just asked for an annual check-up and, as usual, she does the 'cleaning' and 'polishing' as a matter of course. That has been the case for the last 22 years! I'm surprised at reading many of the posts. I would have thought any dentist will do an annual check and do a clean and brush at the same time! It would seem I'm spoilt!!


----------



## 1790260

LFBEUSTON said:


> I would have thought any dentist will do an annual check and do a clean and brush at the same time! It would seem I'm spoilt!!


I guess in practice there's never a 'one size fits all' answer. Different dentists practice differently, have different beliefs and different emphasis on care. My periodontist gives out nutritional advice (anti fast sugars primarily, which is understandable, but other too, and beyond the scope of what you'd think of as dentistry)

You can specifically book for _détartrage_ (as an insurance covered procedure) but that obviously doesn't preclude any dentist from doing an element of it as part of a check-up, if they feel so inclined.

Spoilt, or lucky - pick a word - but it's certainly to your advantage. So stick with your dentist... and hope they're not due for retirement!


----------

